# Routing the HDMI stream through the receiver caused problems



## nir211 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi,

configuration: data source is a graphics card (in my PC) with two ports: DVI that is connected to a monitor and HDMI that used to be connected directly to a TV (Audio was outputted separately to receiver), but now is connected to the receiver, with another HDMI cable connecting the receiver to the TV. So basically the connection b/w the PC and the TV is via the receiver and HDMI, and to the monitor directly via DVI.
All works well, except that when I close my TV it shuts down signal the to the monitor as well. This did not happen when the TV was connected directly to the PC (via HDMI), only when I connect them through the receiver (hence this is a receiver question).
How do I change that?

Configuration: 
LG W2043T monitor, 
LG LD460 TV, 
Yamaha RX-v467 receiver, 
ATI Radeon HD 4300/4500 series graphics card.

Thanks!!


----------



## nir211 (Jul 12, 2012)

** Please note that the pc desktop is extended to the TV.

However, it was also like that when the PC was directly connected to the TV, and then turning off the TV did not kill the signal to the monitor.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

First, welcome to HTS!! 

You may have some kind of HDMI control feature activated that is shutting-off video when it doesn't "see" a video source. Try checking the AVR for a feature called/similar to _HMDI CEC_; this is how HDMI communicates with other equipment with a "handshake." The first thing to try would be turning off this feature on every component (AVR, TV etc.) and see if that fixes the problem.


----------



## 65Cobra427SC (Dec 23, 2011)

I had the exact same problem... and it's a common problem. Do a Google search for "EDID Override Thread" and you'll find a solution there. Good luck.


----------



## nir211 (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks guys for your answers.
Sorry for being out of touch, I had a lot on my plate lately.
I'll give it a go and see what happens.


----------

